# Best halloween ever - Light House Haunt



## schellbell (Oct 18, 2009)

3rd year decorating and last night was great, weather couldn't have been better. Got a lot more TOT this year. We live on a small street that connects two bigger ones, and didn't get much traffic previously but I think the new green lights drew them in this year. I was told by parents that the kids saw the lit house and had to detour to see it.

Got lots of compliments and that makes all the work worthwhile. Had neighbors asking how we did things and hope to have other join in the fun next year. Trying to infect them with my halloween decorating madness. 

Michele

Attached a few shots of the house before it got dark.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## schellbell (Oct 18, 2009)

*Light House Haunt - at night*

Some shots at night.


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Congrats on the successful night! 

Your decorations are great and I think you have inspired you neighbors/ infected them with your decorating madness. 

We are the only ones who decorated in our neighborhood so we also hope some of our neighbors will join in the fun next year.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Really cool!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

How many foggers did you use..


----------



## schellbell (Oct 18, 2009)

hurricanegame said:


> How many foggers did you use..


Just one, an Eliminator EF1000, hooked up to a chiller.

Michele


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Excellent! You really get the full effect in the night time photos! Well done!


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Awsome lighting and fog shots. Are all those pumpkins those carvable ones? The reason I ask is because they are so cool and would hate to see them rot!


----------



## eanderso13 (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome lighting and your fog looks spectacular! Glad you had a good one!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Great job!! I love the feel of your yard. Great lighting and I love the pumpkins everywhere.


----------



## schellbell (Oct 18, 2009)

whichypoo said:


> Awsome lighting and fog shots. Are all those pumpkins those carvable ones? The reason I ask is because they are so cool and would hate to see them rot!



Yep, foam pumpkins. I just keep adding to the patch every year, currently have 23. I love them, much less messy than the real ones.

Thanks for the compliment 

Michele


----------



## schellbell (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the compliments, but I couldn't have made all the improvements to my haunt (fog, lighting , garage bats and the window boards) without all the help and inspiration I found on the forums. 

I'm already planning to build a FCG for next year. Wish me luck, I'm not the most mechanically inclined.

Michele


----------



## jackpot (Nov 1, 2008)

Great yard. I also have started a collection of the carvable pumpkins so I can use them over and over. Really like the boards on the window as well.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

That's a nice look. Spooky, but not overwhelming. I want that look next year.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Very nicely done!


----------



## OddTodd (May 31, 2009)

Great yard! You did a fantastic job with the lighting!


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

Creepy, reminded me of the Trick R' Treat movie with all the sinister pumpkins


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Love the pumpkins in the graveyard and the fog looked great!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks awesome!! I'm sure the TOTers had a blast at your haunt!! I like the pumpkins sprinkled in the graveyard. That looks neato.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

looks great!! nice fog!!!


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Love the windows and colors!


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

Looks like somebody got noticed by *The Master*

http://pumpkinrot.blogspot.com/2012/09/the-haunt-of-schellbell.html


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

FatRanza said:


> Looks like somebody got noticed by *The Master*
> 
> http://pumpkinrot.blogspot.com/2012/09/the-haunt-of-schellbell.html


GAAHHH...


E N V Y 

Worthy though. Nice, nice display. Very well done.


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

GhostTown said:


> Worthy though. Nice, nice display. Very well done.


Yeah, I see some ideas there to apply to mine this year.


----------

